# David Moratto Book Designer



## David Moratto (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi everyone I'm a book designer, book cover designs and interior book designs.

A little bit about myself,

In-between designing I'm writing a fiction/science fiction short novel . It won't be a great book, because writing fiction/science fiction takes inner talent, but the story has been in me for as long as I can remember and to me the story it-self is a good one - original and unique and I want to get it out of me. Good or bad, I'll finish it then pass on the manuscript to a story editor and see what takes - nothing may happen and that's ok with me.

If anyone needs help or advice if your designing your own book and a lot of you probable are, ask away.

David Moratto Book Designer
davidmoratto.com


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 22, 2010)

Glad you made it here, David. 
Hope you find this a congenial site.
You're way to shy about your talents.

People, check out THIS ARTWORK


----------



## David Moratto (Jul 22, 2010)

lin said:


> Glad you made it here, David.
> Hope you find this a congenial site.
> You're way to shy about your talents.
> 
> People, check out THIS ARTWORK


 
Thanks Lin)


----------



## Gumby (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi David, welcome to the forums! You have some nice artwork there. I look forward to seeing you around the forums and would love to read some of that short novel you're working on.


----------



## David Moratto (Jul 22, 2010)

Gumby said:


> Hi David, welcome to the forums! You have some nice artwork there. I look forward to seeing you around the forums and would love to read some of that short novel you're working on.


 
Hi Gumby,

Thanks for the welcome. I can't wait to share the book once it's done. I'm doing artwork for the book - having 1 artwork of a main characters for each chapter. I'll probably share that soon.


----------



## WhitakerRStanton (Jul 22, 2010)

~


----------



## David Moratto (Jul 22, 2010)

WhitakerRStanton said:


> Welcome.



Hi WhitakerRStanton,

Thanks for the welcome. I'll see you around.


----------



## Foxee (Jul 22, 2010)

Hello, David, it's nice to see another visual artist on the forum. I look forward to seeing your point of view as book cover art is a subject that comes up in discussion very occasionally. Also will be nice to see your writing.

Welcome to WF,

~Foxee


----------



## David Moratto (Jul 22, 2010)

Foxee said:


> Hello, David, it's nice to see another visual artist on the forum. I look forward to seeing your point of view as book cover art is a subject that comes up in discussion very occasionally. Also will be nice to see your writing.
> 
> Welcome to WF,
> 
> ~Foxee



Hi Foxee,

I love book covers also. I love this site, check it out: The Book Design Review 

With the cost of marketing + printer + editor + book designer + book cover designer, it all comes down to budget. But when one can afford it, looking at some of those designs hiring a book designer make total sense.

We with a limited budget we all inspire to create something thats timeless by being inspired by true book designers.


----------



## caelum (Jul 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forums, David.  I checked out some of your art and it's awesome.  The ability to render images on paper has always eluded me.  Other than stick-figures, hah.  Playing with words is my thing (though God forbid I ever work with them).  Look forward to reading your stuff.


----------



## David Moratto (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Caelum,

Thanks for the welcome. I read your Captain Coufoufle Versus the Narwhales. Great writing and story. I mean it, you pack so much visuals into every sentence. It's stories like that, that are made and inspire into movies. Have you done that before, create one of your stories into a movie script and send it to - I'm guessing - film houses?

My script is in writing, I think I'll type some out and place it in a blog like you did. I'll let you know when it's up so you can tell me what you think.


----------



## caelum (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, thanks man.  I had a lot of fun writing that story.  I've never tried to get anything published, but I'm just about to. Just finished my first novel and am going to be sending it out to publishers soon (or more specifically, writing agencies that deal in fantasy/fiction).  In my biased opinion, it's extremely powerful and rich, colourful and unique, but I'll see what the publishers think.  It's similar to Coufoufle insofar as it retains the absurd humour, but it loses the profanity and is darker overall.  At times, bloody.  Scary, even.  One of the characters, Lord Lodvark, is mentioned in Coufoufle.

I'd be glad to offer you feedback on your script.   I'm a canuck, too, grew up in Saskatchewan though live in BC right now.


----------



## David Moratto (Jul 23, 2010)

caelum said:


> Wow, thanks man.  I had a lot of fun writing that story.  I've never tried to get anything published, but I'm just about to. Just finished my first novel and am going to be sending it out to publishers soon (or more specifically, writing agencies that deal in fantasy/fiction).  In my biased opinion, it's extremely powerful and rich, colourful and unique, but I'll see what the publishers think.  It's similar to Coufoufle insofar as it retains the absurd humour, but it loses the profanity and is darker overall.  At times, bloody.  Scary, even.  One of the characters, Lord Lodvark, is mentioned in Coufoufle.
> 
> I'd be glad to offer you feedback on your script.   I'm a canuck, too, grew up in Saskatchewan though live in BC right now.



Awesome caelum,

Your work is definitely publishable. I'll let you know when I add something from my story, sometime this week, it won't be much, but it'll be good and weird. I'm thinking of making it into a comic novel.


----------



## ash somers (Jul 23, 2010)

yeah, caelum's one of our bright sparks and hello David, nice to meet you

and welcome to the world of Writing Forums, i hope you enjoy your time here 

i'm yet to meet a Canadian i didn't like - i say that with all sincerity and cheers!

ash


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh, he's Canadian?  Well, that explains it.   They're decades behind Americans in the evolution away from basic humanity.

David, take a look in "New Media" section here, especially the X Mann series and the Soryan Order serial.
Also, Not the "Merchandising at Cafe Press"  post by John there--no matter what format an artist/writer publishes in,  merchandise can be a big help.


----------

